# the winter of [year X] - [year Y]



## Gavril

In the last thread, I wanted to write "the winter of 2010-11" in my example sentence, but I realized I wasn't sure how to do this.

How would "the winter of 2010-11" normally be translated in the following sentence? (And, how would "2010-11" be written out?)

_The winter of 2010-11 was seen as especially cold by many Finnish commentators._

"Monet suomalaiset arvelivat [?] talven olevan erityisesti kylmää."

Kiitos!


----------



## pearho

Gavril said:


> "Monet suomalaiset arvelivat [?] talven olevan erityisesti _kylmää_."



Before the native speakers jump in to answer your question, I would just like to question your use of the partitive here. I would use the nominative, without hesitation.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

My ear accepts these:_

Monet suomalaiset pitivät talvea 2010-11 erityisen/poikkeuksellisen kylmänä._
_Monet suomalaiset arvelivat talven 2010-11 *olleen* erityisen kylmä[n]._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> My ear accepts these:_
> 
> Monet suomalaiset pitivät talvea 2010-11 erityisen/poikkeuksellisen kylmänä._
> _Monet suomalaiset arvelivat talven 2010-11 *olleen* erityisen kylmä[n]._



But, how would you pronounce "2010-11" in this context?

(Also, I just want to confirm that you meant to give "kylmän" as a possible option above?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I often say "kaksi tuhatta kymmenen viiva yksitoista" but I know that the experts don't like that.  The "viiva" can be omitted and this, I assume, is accepted by all. People say "kylmän" in such sentences but I don't know what Kielitoimisto thinks of it.  It may be officially wrong but it's very common.


----------



## altazure

I don't hear the form "kylmän" in such sentences enough to call it _very_ common. When I do hear it, it always sounds very strange and ungrammatical to me, and I would never use it myself.


----------



## kirahvi

This is how I would most likely say it:

_Monet suomalaiset pitivät talvea kaksituhatta kymmenen kaksituhatta yksitoista erityisen kylmänä._

And I agree with altazure: _kylmän_ in the second sentence sounds wrong to me, too.


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Monet suomalaiset arvelivat talven 2010-11 *olleen* erityisen kylmä[n]._



The genitive form is incorrect here. The easy way to check it: "...oli erityisen kylmä" --> "olleen erityisen kylmä".

The mistake is indeed rather widespread. I remember one year in the matriculation exam (a national exam organised at the end of sixth form in Finland), one of the suggested themes one could have written a short article about in the Finnish exam was: "Millaisen haluaisit papin olevan?" That year, the examinees could not be penalised for making mistakes of this type because the mistake was already made by the committee in the exam paper...

HTH
S


----------

